# Samsung 2013 F4500 and F5300 Shipping Now!



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Today we were given permission to announce UPP pricing and we should begin shipping tomorrow for all Samsung's 2013 F4500 and F5300 series PDPs. 43", 51", 60" and 64" Remarkably prices start at $399

I have them up on our new Samsung dedicated 2013 PDP website.

Next week we'll be announcing the F8500 flagship series at UPP and we'll be shipping our pre-orders the week of March 18th! 51", 60" and 64" 

Enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

This must mean that the F8000 LED is soon.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Yes, ^^ end of March for the 46" and 55" F8000. Larger sizes are May.

-Robert


----------

